# MF2200 won’t move



## Kuleinc (Aug 15, 2021)

Yes I checked the driveshaft cotton pin, it was missing. I put the coupler back on the shafts and replaced the pin. HOWEVER, the pinion ?nut? Is loose. It would seem the retaining lock washer broke the tangs and the nut for the pinion came loose causing the shaft cotter pin to wear and fall out. It is not a nut per say. It’s a threaded coller with grooves on the outside. How do I tighten this to spec? What is the repair procedure here? This “nut” sets the pinion preload on the bearings... pretty sure I can’t just tighten it somehow and call it good.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Kuleinc, welcome to the forum.

Below is the only parts tractor I could find. I suspect your ring and pinion are badly worn. You will need a service manual for procedural and torque specs.



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/dismantled-machines/31835687/1968-massey-ferguson-2200











Massey Ferguson 2200 Industrial Tractor - Service Manual


This is the complete service manual for the Massey Ferguson 2200 industrial tractor. This is the same manual that the repair shops use! It contains hundreds of pictures and diagrams containing all the information you need to repair and troubleshoot your Massey Ferguson industrial tractor.Covers...




farmmanualsfast.com


----------



## Kuleinc (Aug 15, 2021)

EdF said:


> Hello Kuleinc, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Below is the only parts tractor I could find. I suspect your ring and pinion are badly worn. You will need a service manual for procedural and torque specs.
> 
> ...


I don’t see how ring and pinion wearing would cause pinion nut to come loose. Maybe the pinion bearings... could just be loose from years and years of a 3 cylinder diesel vibrating too.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Guess you are gonna find out, one way or another....................


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

There are more of those "three cylinder diesels vibrating" out there than you can count. Don't think I've ever heard of one shaking a pinion nut loose. I think if I were in the middle of this my next move would to remove the lift housing, then start looking for something out of the ordinary involving the pinion and carrier bearings. The ring and pinion on those tractors are twice the size they need to be so gear wear is seldom a problem unless some bearings fail or get loose.


----------



## Kuleinc (Aug 15, 2021)

Fedup said:


> There are more of those "three cylinder diesels vibrating" out there than you can count. Don't think I've ever heard of one shaking a pinion nut loose. I think if I were in the middle of this my next move would to remove the lift housing, then start looking for something out of the ordinary involving the pinion and carrier bearings. The ring and pinion on those tractors are twice the size they need to be so gear wear is seldom a problem unless some bearings fail or get loose.


This is what I was thinking, bad pinion bearing. Not bad gears. Good to know the easiest way to get in there is the lift housing cover?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'd say removing the rockshaft cover will allow you to 'see' what is transpiring in there but as far as taking it apart, I'd say (because I'm not familiar with the tractor at all), but the usual procedure is to split the unit to access that shaft and remove the parts at issue.

Kind of like my Kubota M9's. You can 'see' the hydraulic clutch pack for the PTO drive, plain as day but to access it, you must split the unit. No other way to get to it. Seeing is one thing. removing and replacing it is another story.


----------

